# Little White



## Battou (Aug 4, 2009)

Taken (Handheld) with Canon Macro FD 100mm on Canon EF, ASA 800






Bigger Here


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 4, 2009)

Very simple, very pretty.

I see some grain...?  Noise...?  Something.


----------



## Big (Aug 4, 2009)

manaheim said:


> Very simple, very pretty.
> 
> I see some grain...?  Noise...?  Something.


It seems like it's only color noise. The black seems perfect but the flower itself seems noisy. Oh well no one's perfect.


----------



## Battou (Aug 5, 2009)

mooimeisie said:


> Very nice.





manaheim said:


> Very simple, very pretty.


 Thanks




manaheim said:


> I see some grain...?  Noise...?  Something.





Big said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Very simple, very pretty.
> ...



It's film grain, intentionally oversharpened to push texture of the petals.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Aug 7, 2009)

Hahahaha, every one's alwasy confused when you post something off of film (which is normally what you do). Its just film grain boys.


----------



## Battou (Aug 10, 2009)

Do'Urden's Eyes said:


> Hahahaha, every one's alwasy confused when you post something off of film (which is normally what you do). Its just film grain boys.



...Yeah, it's pushed me to the breaking point...but anywho.

Thanks for looking, sorry for the delayed reply.


----------



## ocular (Aug 10, 2009)

You could have easily brushed over the red smudges. Nice pic though.


----------



## Battou (Aug 29, 2009)

I choose not to, I perferr as little alteration as possible.


But, Thank you


----------



## mrs.hutch (Aug 29, 2009)

grainy..   but its all about perception.  sometimes, i prefer to have things a little 'off' from what others tend to go for.  after all, my pictures are my perception of what/who im photographing, just as yours are. 

i like it


----------



## Battou (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you


----------

